# How Can I Install Windows On Asus Transformer



## sloppyjoe123

You cant do that.


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

some one told me nvidia tagra doesn't support the windows extension that's why i cant install windows on it or something other???


----------



## BinaryDemon

I guess there is a remote chance Windows 8 might be supported on that tablet someday, but probably not. I think Asus is looking to have the 'Transformer Prime' support Windows 8. I've heard you can install Ubuntu on it, although its probably still very buggy.

I think your only realistic options are to adapt to Android or sell the tablet.


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

thank you guys i decided to buy a laptop


----------



## hollowtek

you're going to need a hammer, a few nails, some silicone caulk, and a screen (if desired). No but in all seriousness, I don't think it's possible unless you enlist a l337 hax0r.


----------

